# LF a long finned 'L144' blue/black eyed Ancistrus



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Still looking, I saw some nice looking ones today at FA and almost bought one but I'm going to hold out for a long fin if I can find one. Anybody have long finned L144? Or some other cool colour bn like the super red? 

Thanks,

-George


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Fantasy aquatics near 29th station.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

really? blue eyed albinos? not the yellow ones?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the yellows too, but hoping for a white


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

No such thing as blue eye albino. 

Also for your information, the blue eye l144 is created as a trade name to sell more l144. They all have black or dark eyes.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, I mean the light blue eyes...? I know they aren't proper albinos, what are they called? Leucostic? http://www.google.ca/imgres?start=189&um=1&hl=en&biw=1016&bih=531&tbm=isch&tbnid=r1eOUQwrh6ariM:&imgrefurl=http://bubblesaquarium.com/fish_Plecos.htm&docid=eCqwIdq-kLSDAM&imgurl=http://bubblesaquarium.com/images/Fish/Plecos/Pleco_Albino_Bristlenose_Pleco_Longfin.jpg&w=300&h=160&ei=qLy6T8ChNurYiAL7_92hCg&zoom=1


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Or wait.. wouldn't that mean that the yellow "L144"s with blue eyes are leucostic too? I'm so confused :S


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes the L144s are leucostic, and they have black eyes, there may be a bluish tint around the pupils but they are indeed black eyes.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have black eyed L144's availible


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Wait... you're saying the light blue eyes are considered 'black eyes'?! :S Now I'm more confused than ever... I remember reading that the real L144 is very rare, and doesn't look anything like what we see for sale though...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Interesting... I've been looking at pictures of the L144, and it looks to me like what I thought was albino are just light coloured yellow L144. Can someone who keeps them tell me if this is a colour morph, or do they develop/lose colour as they age, or the paleness a sign of sickness?

Thanks

George


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

L144 is indeed yellow-ish.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The L144's I have right now have the black eyes but I'm feeding Spurilina pellets and wafers to bring out the blue tint.

Charles told me that was the best way to get the blue eyes.

Unfortunatly the L144 in my signature died last year.<SAD>


gsneufeld said:


> Wait... you're saying the light blue eyes are considered 'black eyes'?! :S Now I'm more confused than ever... I remember reading that the real L144 is very rare, and doesn't look anything like what we see for sale though...


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok so i have " what i was told" is an Albino Bristlenosed Pleco or L144a
Its got the red eyes and is white-ish / yellow

Does that mean its misnamed or labeled wrong?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You have an Albino Bristle Nose Pleco

The Pink/Red eyes are an Albino trait.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear, Mikebike, if you don't mind my asking what happened? Old age? And do you have any pictures of the ones you've got for sale?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know why she died, I had her for a year and 1/2 when she died

You can see my plecos/tanks and fish in the CBC intervew here +www.mwn.ca.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh wow, crazy news story. Sorry to hear you got jerked around like that... freaking RCMP can be such tools. Really pretty plecos though! How much?


-George


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi George,
the L144's are from $5 to $15 depending on size
1/4" to 3"
The ABNP are from $1 to $ 15 DOS
1/4" to 3"


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm! Not bad! Is that the price for regular or long finned L144? And (sorry asking again, still confused) In your sig it says 80G L144 and L144 long fin blue eyed, are your long finned ones more blueish in the eye than the others? Thanks 


-George


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Um... maybe I should have thought of this before, but is there something wrong with keeping black/blue eyed BNs with common? I have a female common BN (ancistrus cirrhosus?) I'm worried now about muddying up the gene pool, Should I be getting only a female L144 to prevent breeding?

Thanks guys

-George


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay... I did a bunch of reading online and here's what I'm down to. Looking for an "L144" Leucistic long finned BN with nice blue/black eyes. Preferably female, I'm hoping to do a "bristlenose sorority" but juvenile or male are fine also.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump edited as I clarified my understanding at planetcatfish.com <-- awesome site  ..... still looking.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you find some let me know. I would be interested in them as well. I have been looking for them for a few years. lol


----------

